# 2007 Audi Q7 in-dash system leaked



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

Not sure if you guys saw this... i wonder if there will be a retrofit for the camera portion for the A3?? Wishful thinking, perhaps.... 







*sparx*




_Modified by limesparks at 7:24 PM 2/21/2006_


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: 2007 Audi Q7 in-dash system leaked (limesparks)*

link no worky for me.
RB


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Audi Q7 in-dash system leaked (DBLFRVGNGN)*

to make it work remove the .%20 in the URL when the page is trying to open.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Audi Q7 in-dash system leaked (limesparks)*

fixed the link, but now that i see George's article, he's got more pics.







*sparx*


----------

